# hello all. i need some help with a sanyo sw-10



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

i've changed the lamp but the picture is very green and quite dull. its connected to the sattellite box. i'm not sure what the problem is. any advice would be greatly accepted :help:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

is it worth changing the leads? its in a club and i'd need to get above the ceiling. i'm going to clean the lens etc next. i'm a complete novice at all this!! :reading:


----------

